# Melbourne Route 192 Causeway 4.13.04



## Jake Ace (May 4, 2000)

Okay; you're a good man Koz. The weather is a foul mistress though on my trip. 

This AM ... 6:30a - 10:30a ... sweatshirt on, fished on one of the smaller bridges on the oceanside of the causeway. I landed about 9 small grey trout on a chartreuse 3" Storm Wildeye. 

The guys next to me were fishing with live shrimp and landed about 7 or 8 small trout as well. They might have got more, they sure set the hook a lot.

Then around 10am, I walked across the bridge and talked to a guy who showed me a cooler of spanish mackeral that he caught the night before and this AM. He had about 8 Spanish that went to 4 1/2" pounds. Very nice.

I hooked a couple, but didn't get them in; then went back later this evening from 6p - 7p, and got my one Spanish on a chartreuse crappie jig. 

There were some guys throwing castnets from the road and keeping the pinfish and small grey trout that they were pulling up.

That's probably not legal.

THROW THE BIG ONES BACK

Jake Ace


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Hey Jake I stoped at the Mel Bch Pier this AM about 6 and couldn't get into any fish with that strong southern wind blowing .
Gave it up around 7:30 and headed to the four lettered word.

Here is the skinny on the cast net deal.

Cast nets may not measure greater than a stretched length of 14 feet. Stretched length is defined as the distance from the horn at the center of the net, with the net gathered and pulled taut, to the lead line. All fishes harvested with a cast net must adhere to the regulations set for that species including size limit, bag limit, and season. 
The following types of nets may be used for recreational purposes in Florida waters: Bully nets (for lobster only), landing or dip nets, cast nets, push nets, beach or haul seines. Recreational seines may have a maximum of 500 sq. ft. of mesh area and no larger than 2" stretch mesh.
Cast nets are traditionally used to catch unregulated fishes for bait, such as spanish sardines, menhaden, etc. The following regulated fishes may be harvested with a cast net by recreational fishermen:

Black Drum 
Bluefish 
Cobia 
Flounder 
Mullet 
Florida Pompano 
Red Drum 
Sheepshead 
Shrimp 
Spanish Mackerel 
Spotted seatrout 
Weakfish 

As long as they are over the min length and under the daily limits their good to go.

Guide to Saltwater Limits
http://home.cfl.rr.com/floridafishing/guide.htm


----------



## Jake Ace (May 4, 2000)

Well there is no way those grey trout were over anybody's minimum size limit. I can tell you that because I landed about a dozen of them and they were teeny-little fellahs. 

So another scofflaw goes free in front of me.

THROW THE BIG ONES BACK

Jake Ace


----------



## Fishing Squid (Apr 19, 2000)

*Bad people doing bad things*

Jake,

I dont know about you, but it burns my britches to see someone fishing illegally... so what do I do? I have the FW&GP number handy, and when I see shady stuff going on, I call them. I've done that twice, and I've had the number in my pocket for about 4 years. Both times, they took down a LOT of info from me, and within 20 min each time, the "Warden" stopped by. One of them asked me if it was me who called, the other didn't. BOTH of them wrote citations for the culprit.

Dan


----------



## Jake Ace (May 4, 2000)

I have the VA Game & Fish programmed into my cellphone too, and I've called many times; sometimes they show up promptly, sometimes not. I think there's a lot more game & fish lawmen in FLA than up here.

And yes, it really pisses me off when I see folks breakin' da rulz' so I tend to call them all in.

Even today up here, I was out for like 20 minutes, and I had someone tell me about keeping a 37" Striper and they're woefully out of season now, and everyone knows it, but he kept it anyway.

THROW THE BIG ONES BACK

Jake Ace


----------



## Fishing Squid (Apr 19, 2000)

where are you fishing at up there in Norfolk/Williamsburg? I know some awesome spots on NAS Norfolk if you're interested!

Dan


----------



## Jake Ace (May 4, 2000)

I fish at Yorktown, Gloucester and Willoughby Spit mostly. I've got a Navy Buddy, Flounder Pounder, who fishes the NOB Pier some in the summer and catches tons of flounder.

I'm not military or DOD, so that keeps me off the Cheatham Annex Pier and the Coast Gaurd Pier up in the York River.

Up here, as you know, there's lots of water, and very little legal access to the water.

THROW THE BIG ONES BACK

Jake Ace


----------

